# FR: en oublier



## Graine de Moutarde

Salut à tout le monde!

J'aimerais bien que quelqu'un puisse m'expliquer ce que "en" veut dire dans cette phrase, s'il vous plaît:

"Il m'arrive d'être tellement pertubée que j'en oublie même comment je m'appelle."

Je ne suis pas certaine; mais est-ce que "en" indique le niveau de sa pertubation? Ou bien est-ce que cela signifie que c'est "à cause de sa pertubation" qu'elle n'arrive pas se souvenir de son nom? bien que je trouve cela un peu superflu...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!

~~~Graine de Moutarde


----------



## olivier68

Je pense qu'il faut comprendre ce "en" comme une sorte de partitif : J'oublie, parmi toutes les choses auxquelles je pense, comment je m'appelle.
Cela n'a rien à voir avec son niveau de perturbation.

On peut dire par exemple : "J'ai tellement faim que j'en oublie les politesses". C'est-à-dire que... je me rue sur le buffet, en oubliant toutes les politesses normalement/usuellement requises.


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

Ah, d'accord! Cela a du sens, merci, Olivier68!


----------



## pierreletoast

Bonsoir Graine de Moutarde!
Je suis d'accord avec olivier68, rien à voir avec le niveau de perturbation. Par contre pour moi le "en" indique en effet que c'est "à cause de la perturbation" qu'elle oublie son propre nom.


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

D'accord. Donc, ce n'est pas le niveau de la pertubation, mais à cause de la pertubation ou il en indique les résultats...?


----------



## pierreletoast

C'est une formulation que l'on trouve souvent associée au "tellement" situé avant. Une autre façon de dire (pas correcte cependant) serait : "Il m'arrive d'être tellement perturbée qu'à cause de ça j'oublie comment je m'appelle." J'espère que ça t'aide, sinon peut être que quelque'un pourra mieux t'expliquer


----------



## Chimel

C'est une tournure idiomatique assez déroutante pour des non-francophones et pas facile à expliquer. Je dirais qu'elle exprime une idée de conséquence par rapport à un contexte général dont il a été question auparavant. On la retrouve avec d'autres verbes, par exemple: "J'en arrive à me demander si..."


----------



## Oddmania

Graine de Moutarde said:


> Ou bien est-ce que cela signifie que c'est "à cause de sa pertubation" qu'elle n'arrive pas se souvenir de son nom?




"_En_" s'utilise souvent de cette façon. Par exemple : "_Elle m'a quitté. Je n'*en *dors plus _/ _J'*en *perds le sommeil_." (= I'm losing sleep *over it*). En enlevant "_en_", on perd l'idée de causalité.

Voir aussi ce fil : C'en est


----------



## olivier68

pierreletoast said:


> Bonsoir Graine de Moutarde!
> Je suis d'accord avec olivier68, rien à voir avec le niveau de perturbation. Par contre pour moi le "en" indique en effet que c'est "à cause de la perturbation" qu'elle oublie son propre nom.



Oui.
On peut comprendre effectivement:

"Il m'arrive d'être tellement perturbée que j'en oublie même comment je m'appelle" = "Il m'arrive d'être tellement perturbée que j'oublie [pour cette raison = en ] même..."

mais aussi :

"Il m'arrive d'être tellement perturbée que j'en oublie même comment je m'appelle" = "Il m'arrive même d'être tellement perturbée que j'oublie tout [et parmi d'autres choses = en] même comment je m'appelle".

C'est un "en" compliqué ;-)


----------



## olivier68

Oddmania said:


> "_En_" s'utilise souvent de cette façon. Par exemple : "_Elle m'a quitté. Je n'*en *dors plus _/ _J'*en *perds le sommeil_." (= I'm losing sleep *over it*). En enlevant "_en_", on perd l'idée de causalité.



Bonsoir Oddmania,

Je ne suis pas certains que vos exemples soient les meilleurs ici : "ne plus dormir de ce que..." et "perdre le sommeil du fait que.." sont attestées et indiscutables. C'est plus compliqué avec la phrase initiale de Graine de Moutarde qui ne me semble pas pouvoir se rattacher à ces exemples.


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

En fait, maintenant, je le trouve beaucoup plus compréhensible. Est-ce que "en" signifie à peu près la même chose dans des phrases comme "il en va de mon honneur"?

Et merci beaucoup, Olivier68, Oddmani, Chimel, et Pierreletoast!


----------



## olivier68

A priori, non   ;-(

Dans "Il en va de mon honneur"... on se réfère à quelque chose qui a porté atteinte à l'honneur, antérieurement (même très légèrement antérieurement).


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

ah d'accord. Ben, comme on dit en anglais, "it's a process."


----------



## janpol

Elle m'a quitté, je n'en dors plus >>> En enlevant "_en_", on perd l'idée de causalité.
Oui et non : elle m'a quitté, je ne dors plus >>> le rapport qui existe entre ces 2 propositions est implicite; avec "en", il est un peu plus explicite mais on hésite entre cause (c'est à cause de cette rupture que... ) et conséquence (si bien que...)
"Il en va de mon honneur" >>> "EN" ou "Y" ?


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

donc, le 'en' de J'en oublie, c'est un peu comme "tant et si bien" que j'oublie comment je m'appelle?


----------



## Chimel

Oui, ça ne me paraît pas une mauvaise manière de comprendre cet usage.

Je me permets de revenir à mon autre exemple avec _venir_ et _arriver_. Dans un exposé, un orateur peut dire: "J'en viens/arrive à aborder la question de...". Ce _en_ n'a pas vraiment un sens de causalité, on pourrait presque dire: "Tant et si bien [après tout ce que je viens de dire, dans le cheminement de mon raisonnement] que je vais à présent parler de..."

C'est très subtil et en partie idiomatique. Il est vrai que "rire, pleurer, ne pas dormir... à cause de" etc. peut entraîner un usage "normal" du pronom _en, _comme le dit Olivier au message #10. Mais dans la phrase: "Ça m'a tellement ému que j'en ai pleuré", je pense que, selon le contexte, ce _en_ peut être compris de deux manières:
- J'ai pleuré à cause de ça (de ce qui vient d'être dit, cause précise)
- "Tant et si bien" que j'ai pleuré, sans référence à un élément précis (on ne pleure pas à cause de telle ou telle chose, mais on est ému au point qu'on "en pleure")


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

Merci beaucoup, Chimel!


----------

